# Morel mushroom 2012



## Arrowhead (Mar 23, 2012)

Post your pics here. 

My wife and I went out this morning. We ended up finding the first 3 of the season. We are ahead here weather wise by about 3 weeks. The earliest we ever found them before was April 8. 

Not much, but it's a start. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Whiskers (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome, I'm going to have to go check out my spots over the next couple days. Can never have too many morels!


----------



## KodiakII (Mar 26, 2012)

I really lack morels...and never have had much luck finding them!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello. Just started popping hard here today. 2 pounds and just getting started. Had to give some away because I dont store them. I love the hunt, and like to share to like minded people.


----------



## Whiskers (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice, I went out a bit the other day with no luck in any of my usual spots, but if you're hittin hard in Kansas I hope I've got better luck this weekend to your north.


----------



## Big_Al (Mar 30, 2012)

Going to be another 4-6 weeks before the snow melts up where we usually pick.


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 30, 2012)

My wife and I picked 337 this morning. The yellows just started popping here today. A couple more weeks the "beer can" yellows will be out.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 2, 2012)

Great find Ed!!! Wanted to get out yesterday, but had to clean my Jeep up from the GTG we had on Sat... We did find enough during the GTG to fry some up at supper time...


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 3, 2012)

My wife and I found these in a couple hours. We had to quit, our bags were full. Going back tomorrow. 481 morels... 10 1/2 pounds.


----------



## Lingham (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow !

How would you describe the location you are picking them at?

I friend gave me a bag of them and I really liked them, I have no clue in where to look for them though:msp_unsure:


----------



## Scooterbum (Apr 28, 2012)

Anybody have any morels for sale or trade?


----------



## Greenthorn (Apr 28, 2012)

....FIRST YEAR IN 41 YEARS I HAVE BEEN UNABLE TO GO......


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 29, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Anybody have any morels for sale or trade?



Scoot me and my brother find a crap load every year. If you want to PM me we could talk about them or what ever


----------



## logging22 (Apr 29, 2012)

Schroom trading! Whats next i wonder.:msp_rolleyes:


----------

